# Local 3 apprenticeship



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Tvcjr!

Search the threads on apprenticeship here.

You will be reading plenty of answers to your inquiry, hours worth.

Tip #1: there is no need to reinvent the wheel, exercise your ambition and use 'search'.


----------



## Tvcjr (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok will do thanks for the reply I appreciated


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

You need to complete your profile too.


----------



## 3rd Rail (Jul 9, 2017)

Tvcjr said:


> Hi guys I’m a new member here I have a question about the apprenticeship at local 3 ibew in nyc. I gotten a letter last year in the mail last December that I have been accepted in the program and they said they will contact me sometime in the future on when I will start. Does anyone knows how long till they contact me again to tell me when I would being work/school? cuz I’m really excited and a little inpatient. And also what tips should I know before entering to be successful in the career..
> Thanks in advance :smile:


When I was accepted by them I didn't start until ~4~6 months afterwards, once you pass the drug test and obtain your job ticket you might as well pat yourself on the back.
Congrats on setting your in one the best unions in NYC.


----------



## Tvcjr (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks 3rd Rail now I don’t feel like my opportunity to join with the union is not in limbo anymore 👍


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Where did ice falcon go? Maybe he could answer. 

@icefalcon

Is that how you summons someone?


----------

